# cutting stringers for corner staircase



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Many framing squares come with a book--"THE LITTLE BLUE BOOK"------It will tell you all that you need to build a stair case.
You need the square--a set of brass stair stops( about $5.00) and the little blue book. a level and a ruler.

If you want some help here you need to come back with some very exact numbers--

A simple drawing--with the height from the top of the deck to the spot where the bottom of the stairs will sit. will there be a landing? get the book and read it--then come back with the numbers.

Someone will help---Mike--


----------



## Brad Talent (Mar 15, 2010)

First take the hieght of the deck from the ground or the landing that the steps are going down to. then devide by the number of steps you what. if you dont know how many then remeber that each step needs to be the same. try 6.5 as a low hieght of the steps and 7.5 as the high. ok your hieght of the deck in inches devided by 6.5 or 7.25 inches ajust the numbers to get a full step or have the first step up ot the last step down the half or 3/4 hieght of the other steps. ok we have the number of steps. now for the tread a good tread is 11 inches. now get a scrap peice of plywood measure from a square corner to the 11 inches. measure the other way from the same square corner to the hieght of each step remeber something like 6.5, 7, 7.25 or 7.5 inches. now draw a line from those two points. screw a small 2X2 along that line. use this a you template. hold it to the riaser lumber and mark your cut move it up the lumber so that the next step makes a 90 to the next do this as many time as you will need for the right number of steps. cut it out and use for template for any more riasers you are going to need. hope this will help you.


----------



## bill rodgers (Mar 22, 2010)

*stairtread*

would it be the same if i wanter to put 3 boards for 5the steps in a half hexagon shape i mean one from each side then one across the corner space making each a little longer than tne last of course there would be railing around everyrthing.
sunshine51:wallbash:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sunshine--please get us a sketch --and the numbers that we need.

If you want help you must do that small effort.--Mike--


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

sounds like a set of outside winders to me off an outside corner


----------



## bill rodgers (Mar 22, 2010)

*corner stairs*



oh'mike said:


> Sunshine--please get us a sketch --and the numbers that we need.
> 
> If you want help you must do that small effort.--Mike--


sorry mike i don't have the ability to get you s sketch but here is the best description i can give you. curretly i have a rectangle deck with stairs on the _end what i wabt to do is build a set of stairs that raps around the corner making the corner step of the stairs aprox.2 foot long. having steps that rap around the corner aprox 2 foot long i know i'll have to put new supports under the new steps. so the stairsdoes away with the corner of the deck and becomes the first step is 2 foot of the deck on bothe of the center section is 2 ' long like cutting each angle of the side stairs around 45 degrees so the stairs as you go down the steps rap around instead of a squared off corner.so to summarize you would see each step not on 90 degree corner there a rap around surface some what like a arch raping around aprox 6' wide arch. i hope this helps i'll work on getting some kind of sketch i don't have one.almost like each step being an archway to the next archway step also being an archway each step being the same i hopes this helps please help me i' never attempted building stairs before _
_thank you......:whistling2:_
_sunshine51_


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If you have never done stairs, don't attempt anything fancier than this.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

After you decide on a drawing, run it by your local Building Department. Better now than tear them out later or your Home owner's Insurance won't pay for the accident claim later because they were not built to minimum safety code: page 17: http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------

